# Grafting an egg?



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I was told that only grafting new larva will survive and if an egg is disturbed it will not hatch.
Clint


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

There were some early attempts at moving eggs and the attempts were successful. Larva are done because they are easier to move and judge their age. Judging the age is important to estimate when the queen cells with hatch.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

only used larva myself. try to get the larva soon as you see it have slight curl too it along with royal jelly. if it makes a big circle like a letter C its too big.
Don


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The egg is glued to the bottom. You can't graft them. You can do the Alley, or Smith better queens, or Hokins, or any of the graftless kits like Jenter with eggs, but the bees just clean them out and don't raise them, in my experience.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

fat/beeman said:


> try to get the larva soon as you see it have slight curl too it along with royal jelly. if it makes a big circle like a letter C its too big.


Thanks - I kept wondering how one might tell the right size larva -- I wonder where I might find pictures showing the daily growth of a larva


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

CentralPAguy said:


> Thanks - I kept wondering how one might tell the right size larva -- I wonder where I might find pictures showing the daily growth of a larva


If you don't see the larvae, that is the right size.
With practice you will notice the right age.

Gilman


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The right age they are just an imperfection on the surface of some royal jelly...


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

just reviving this old thread, but it certainly seems interesting that they will raise a supersedure cell with an egg in it, but won't do that for a plastic cup with an egg. What if a cup with an egg is at first placed horizontally and then turned vertically when it turn into a larvae?


----------

